# HDDVR-Tivo: swap tuners using down arrow



## chantal7399 (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, with this box, you are able to press the down arrow & switch between the 2 tuners. This way, each tuner records up to 30minutes of both shows. 

my problem is, tuner 1 never changes. it's stuck on UPN & depsite going to numerous other channels, it stays. 

Say for instance I'm watching A&E & I switch to HBO. I want these 2 channels to be on my tuners so i can switch back & forth & have the tuner retain the last 30minutes of each show. But when i try to use the down arrow to switch from A&E to HBO, it always goes back to UPN.


DOES THIS MAKE SENSE??

IF SO, CAN SOMEONE HELP ME GET UPN THE HECK OFF MY TUNER


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Is it recording something on UPN at the time? Maybe it is recording a suggestion.


----------



## chantal7399 (Jun 14, 2006)

rminsk said:


> Is it recording something on UPN at the time? Maybe it is recording a suggestion.


no, it's not recording anything (nothing scheduled to record until Monday). it's just been stuck on UPN all friggin day.  

(suggestions are turned off... they're too pesky for me)

i've been to several other channels, but when i hit the down arrow, it always goes back to UPN.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Reboot it?


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

Is it really *stuck* on UPN (then yes, a reboot is certainly the first thing to try), or is just not working how you expect?

The way the two tuner buffers work, assuming nothing is being recorded (on either tuner), is that when you change channels, you don't affect the other tuner. So if you switch from HBO to A&E, and the other tuner is on UPN, it will stay on UPN. 

If you want to swap between two live programs (why not just press record?), change channels to A&E, arrow-down to switch tuners, then change the channel to HBO. Now, you'll be buffering A&E and HBO, and can use down-arrow to swap tuners. 

Hope this helps, but really, especially if you're watching SD programming on the HR10-250, just press record! 

Jeff


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

jautor said:


> Is it really *stuck* on UPN (then yes, a reboot is certainly the first thing to try), or is just not working how you expect?
> 
> The way the two tuner buffers work, assuming nothing is being recorded (on either tuner), is that when you change channels, you don't affect the other tuner. So if you switch from HBO to A&E, and the other tuner is on UPN, it will stay on UPN.
> 
> ...


Why use DOWN ARROW to switch buffers, why not use the LIVE TV button to switch the live buffers/tuners. This is the standard key to use, as per TiVo. I always found that DOWN ARROW was NOT always consistent.


----------



## chantal7399 (Jun 14, 2006)

tbeckner said:


> Why use DOWN ARROW to switch buffers, why not use the LIVE TV button to switch the live buffers/tuners. This is the standard key to use, as per TiVo. I always found that DOWN ARROW was NOT always consistent.


using the live tv button doesn't work either. when i used it last night, it always went back to UPN no matter how many other channels i switched to and how long i watched them.

this morning, i saw that UPN was finally gone (however, it was still on the tuner when I put the unit in standby last night). now, it's on the IFC (which i haven't watched today). haven't been able to get it off despite watching A&E & STARZ most of the day. perhaps i'm just wanting something out of this feature that it's just not capable of doing.

if rebooting doesn't help, i'll just try using the record feature.

thanks you guys.


----------



## ncshawng (Dec 23, 2001)

Please describe step-by-step what you are doing. You should be:

1) Select channel to watch. This sets one of your tuners to that channel.
2) Press down arrow to go to the other tuner.
3) Select a different channel to watch. This sets the other tuner to that channel
4) Use down arrow to switch back and forth from one tuner to the other.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> Why use DOWN ARROW to switch buffers, why not use the LIVE TV button to switch the live buffers/tuners. This is the standard key to use, as per TiVo. I always found that DOWN ARROW was NOT always consistent.


Completely unhelpful response, tbeckner.

The down arrow ALWAYS switches to the opposite tuner, assuming you have two tuners active. It is designed for that function, and in my experience, it has never failed to function.

It's silly to say that the LIVE TV button is "standard" for the function, when either can be used, and both are defined in the TiVo manual as having the function.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I'm guessing that I'm not understanding what you are trying to convey here, but I'll give it a shot anyway. What it sounds like you are doing is the following.

1. Tuner 1 is set to UPN (or IFC)
2. Tuner 2 is set to A & E.
3. While watching A & E, you change the channel to HBO (or Starz)
4. You then press the down key expecting to get A & E, but get UPN
5. You press down again, returning you to HBO (or Starz)
6. You change the channel to A & E.
7. You press the down key, expecting to get HBO (or Starz) and wind up again at UPN.

If that's what is happening, then it's simply a matter of you keep on changing the second tuners station, while leaving the first tuner at UPN. Just flip to the first tuner which is on UPN, and change the channel. So.

1. Tuner 1 is set to UPN
2. Tuner 2 is set to A&E
3. While on tuner 1 (watching UPN), change to HBO.
4. Press down to switch to tuner 2, which is showing A&E.
5. Press down again to switch back to tuner 1, showing HBO now.

If not, something is wonky, and I apologize for misunderstanding your problem.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

tbb1226 said:


> Completely unhelpful response, tbeckner.
> 
> The down arrow ALWAYS switches to the opposite tuner, assuming you have two tuners active. It is designed for that function, and in my experience, it has never failed to function.
> 
> It's silly to say that the LIVE TV button is "standard" for the function, when either can be used, and both are defined in the TiVo manual as having the function.


The LIVE TV button is a different remote control code from the down arrow button and in the past I have had problems with the down arrow key working correctly, which is one reason I have always used the LIVE TV button, which works from any menu or when the program information banner is displayed, but the down arrow does not from any menu and does not work when the program information banner is displayed.

In addition, neither of us know if TiVo handles the LIVE TV button in a different manner than the DOWN ARROW button, it is possible, but not highly likely.

"It's silly to say that the LIVE TV button is "standard" for the function", but then again it is the ONLY remote control button that will switch to the LIVE BUFFER/TUNER from any MENU or with any BANNER showing, which the DOWN ARROW button will not, so I would call that a standard key. The usage of the DOWN ARROW button on the remote control to do an unlabeled function depending upon the status of the screen/display is somewhat of a design kludge, and is likely only there because someone thought the down arrow button would be quicker and easier to reach when someone used the TiVo peanut remote control.

An Etiquette of E-mail

You might try not to be so "Judgmental" when people are trying to help other people. Agreed forum postings can lack the emotional information that voice communications can use to help express emotional content, but most of us attempt to be somewhat mellower in our response.

I am not trying to be snippy, although "Completely unhelpful response" appears to be somewhat snippy. BTW, did you write the TiVo remote control software and do you know the internals of TiVoapp in detail?


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

anyone too stupid to use the dual tuner function should be forced to call in and have a DTV CSR help instead of wasting people's time here


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

DTVPro said:


> anyone too stupid to use the dual tuner function should be forced to call in and have a DTV CSR help instead of wasting people's time here


Oh boy... :down: :down: :down:


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

why are people so rude sometime. maybe he is having a problem with his tivo, dont be so quick to judge!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Why use DOWN ARROW to switch buffers, why not use the LIVE TV button to switch the live buffers/tuners. This is the standard key to use, as per TiVo. I always found that DOWN ARROW was NOT always consistent.


Because even before the LiveTV button the down arrow has always worked to switch tuners. When your TiVo reboots it has to figure out what generation remote you have before the LiveTV button works, the down arrow always works.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

rminsk said:


> Because even before the LiveTV button the down arrow has always worked to switch tuners. When your TiVo reboots it has to figure out what generation remote you have before the LiveTV button works, the down arrow always works.


Right. And if its a DirecTiVo, pressing the TiVo button atop the peanut remote will get the unit to respond to switching tuners using the Live button too. I always needed to press that TiVo button after a reboot to get this functionality via the Live button. But the swap-tuners always worked via the down arrow, no matter what.


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

I have had a simular problem. Neither the liveTV or the down arrow will change between the tuners. And no, there is nothing recording on the second tuner at the time. Usually a reboot solves the issue.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah, my post was too harsh


sorry


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

rminsk said:


> Because even before the LiveTV button the down arrow has always worked to switch tuners. When your TiVo reboots it has to figure out what generation remote you have before the LiveTV button works, the down arrow always works.


I guess everyone's MILEAGE VARIES. 

I have never had a problem with the LIVE TV button working on my HDVR2s or SD-DVR80s, absolutely never, because if it failed I would be in BIG trouble. I use a Sony RM-VL900 remote control and have programmed the LIVE TV function on the ENT key, and the rest of the TiVo functions on the RM-VL900 in the same layout as the original Sony SVR-2000 remote control, mainly because it was a superior layout to the TiVo peanut layout.

The family mostly but not absolutely uses the TiVo peanut remote control. I did try to use the down arrow key on the peanut remote control a couple of years ago when the RM-VL900 was misplaced in the Front room, but I had problems with the down arrow key working in the live buffer to switch tuners. But than again, it appears that everyone's MILEAGE MOST VARY.

If I had to use a TiVo peanut remote control, I would likely attempt to use the DOWN ARROW button instead of the LIVE TV button, mainly because it is easier to reach, which is very likely the reason it has that function while it is displaying a LIVE TV buffer.

But since I use the Sony RM-VL900 for the SVR-2000, HDVR2, SD-DVR80, VCR, DVD, TV, Motorola DCT700 STB, Fan Control, Light Control, etc, I will likely never use the TiVo peanut remote control except to program a new Sony RM-VL900, which by the way they still make six years after they released it. But then again, since I was spoiled by the SVR-2000 remote control layout, I would likely never use a TiVo peanut remote control.


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

Something I didn't see mentioned: perhaps the UPN tuner was accidentally paused? I think that if you are on a tuner that is paused or time-shifted and you try to change channels by either up/dn, guide, or numeric entry, DirecTiVo will change the OTHER tuner if it's not also time-shifted, and start displaying that one. However, I would think this would only last about one iteration as once you switch away from the UPN tuner, it should return to live when you switch back unless it was paused when you switched away.


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

He Is talking about a HD Directivo. I have 3 sd tivo's along with my HR10-250. I have never experienced this problem with the sd tivos, always on the hd unit.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> I guess everyone's MILEAGE VARIES.
> 
> I have never had a problem with the LIVE TV button working on my HDVR2s or SD-DVR80s, absolutely never, because if it failed I would be in BIG trouble. I use a Sony RM-VL900 remote control and have programmed the LIVE TV function on the ENT key, and the rest of the TiVo functions on the RM-VL900.


hey dont you miss slow/thumbs up/down (especially when resetting SORT)? Or if you have them, where did you put them? I love the vl900 because i hate the peanut but liked the t60. I know i could put thumbs up on another component button but it's just as easy to get the original remote.

And I had no idea you could use down arrow to switch tuners..wild


----------

